# Garage heating



## stookay (Aug 31, 2007)

Just finished new garage construction, was wondering what is best for heating it ? what do you lads use? panel heaters? fan heaters - garage 32sqm insulated roof

Regards

Stookay


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Working on a wood burner for mine as I'm surrounded by the stuff. But I'm trying to add a coil around the flue to run a hot water tank too for washing water etc


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

I use the good old calor gas fires but I use propane not butane just a quick regulator swap. Saying that I have a spare free to good home if collected


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Combi boiler and radiators, works a treat.

Carl


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

Did consider it tbh but difficult with no running water in the garage possible but difficult


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

I've got a detached garage I've just built. It's got electric but not being connected to the house the best option for me although not being cheap to install is a heat pump air conditioner. Probably the best for efficiency as for every kW you put in you get more kW in heating out.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Central heating in mine.....nice and cosy :thumb:.


----------



## jostheboss (Aug 27, 2012)

Underfloor heating surely has to be a winner?


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Erm...good old fashioned two jumpers 
Sorry, I don't have a garage so I shouldn't really be here, but my brother uses oil filled electric radiators.


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Close the doors in October and Open them in April..... I wish. I normally just put on a jumper and coat, by the time I've finished I'm normally down to a T shirt anyway. I have got a gas space heater but rarely use it as it makes the garage far to damp 

I would love to have central heating, maybe one day....


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Central heating radiator connected from the house out to the garage if the distance is not too far. I did this with my smaller garage. For the big garage I have a 3 phase heater 15w and the split level air con for heating. Gas heaters produce a lot of condensation so I prefer not to use that now


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

what did u end up using, im looking at these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2KW-OVER-...505?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3395fc0481


----------



## stookay (Aug 31, 2007)

I bought a couple of oil filled Delonghi dragon 3s, they do take a while to heat up but using the manual timers allows a bit of control and minimizes the running costs. The over the door hot air blower will heat up the space quicker, although marginally more running costs.


----------

